# 2012 Cannondale Evo



## spinnekop

Might this be the newly anticipated 2012 Evo frame?
Spotted it amongst a bunch of pics taken over the past two week on Liquigas' training camp


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Look at the Fork.. Guessing it's just the new Super Six.. The taped chain stays and such are a little suspicious though.


----------



## georgewerr

I dont know about the bike being an EVO but I wish that my legs looked like that. Well I'm going to work a lot harder to get my legs looking like that.


----------



## ph0enix

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Look at the Fork.. Guessing it's just the new Super Six..


Isn't the EVO rumored to be the next SuperSix?


----------



## aengbretson

Yup looks like a carbon version of the CAAD10 frame. Slightly different DT, but it's tough to see the BB (likely the easiest way to check it's NOT a CAAD10) since the SRM is hiding it.


----------



## AvantDale

CAAD10 in the rear SS6 in the front. Lol...that sounds awfully familiar.


----------



## funhog1

AvantDale said:


> CAAD10 in the rear SS6 in the front. Lol...that sounds awfully familiar.


If so, 

not impressed.....

.....much 

My vote's with AvantDale.......for now

pic of the BB in this thread: 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=82764


.


----------



## aengbretson

I have a hard time imagining they'd go with an aluminum rear end again. Not that the System fails to deliver, just that the high-end bike market seems to have fully embraced carbon and isn't looking back to aluminum at all.

And besides, the System is such a unique bike, I want mine to stay that way


----------



## funhog1

*Conjecture-orial Math*

Think about it from Dorel's Shareholders perspective:

Carbon = high material demand among all bike manufacturers, High Potential Cost from Carbon Suppliers/Higher manufacturing cost relative to Alu'

Aluminum = Less of a demand/cost

Dorel has moved ALL c-dale production behind the Asian Curtain in the name of profit. 

System 6 *was* a BAMF

More Aluminum + Less Carbon + *proven* tweaked design = cheaper potentially good selling bike. 

And more Carbon for S6-EVO's 

*Possible* the System 10 could be 100g lighter than CAAD10

depending on 

*paint*

or given the backlog on S6-HM's..... Dorel is desperate to reduce materials costs.....

Gotta make them shareholders smile.....


.


----------



## AvantDale

In the WW thread Funhog mentioned that there is no chainsuck guard on the chainstay like there is on the SS6.

Also check the RD cable stop and the way the chainsay tapers...suspiciously close to the 10.

Found a pic of the CAAD10 rear. Another thing...check the paint scheme on the stays...










Another pic of the seat stay junction on a CAAD10


----------



## Sharknose

At http://www.augustyna.pl/11/liquigas4/index.php?what=1 you can see the Hi-Mod sticker at the top of the seat tube. The seat stays also don't have the inward curve of the current Supersix.

Btw, the new team jerseys look sharp out there on the roads.


----------



## aengbretson

I agree that the rear looks a lot like the CAAD10. However, compare the carbon and alloy versions of the Flash and they're pretty similar too. Not saying some new CF/Al hybrid isn't in the mix, just saying I doubt C'dale (or any other major manufacturer, for that matter) would go back to making their top-end frame with substantial amounts of aluminum.

Funhog - I agree that the System was (is) a BAMFF (the last F is for "frame"). True, Aluminum currently costs less per lb than carbon, but again I just don't see them doing that.

And as far as the chain stay guard goes, there are lots of CF frames that don't have that. Missing it isn't definitive proof (although I will certainly admit that it is still a good point you make).

The worst part about this? Like someone already said, we have to wait to find out!


----------



## AvantDale

The idea of another "System" sounds exciting though. Another image shows a sticker of a triangle on the back of the seat tube, maybe referencing something to do with either the front or rear triangle of the bike...

Maybe they'll do the unveil at Sea Otter this year.


----------



## trauma-md

The rear end is most definitely carbon. The observations of the rear end looking like the CAAD10 are definitely close, but this is the same rear triangle as the SuperX, including the appearance of the RD cable stop. The System Six (made in Bedford) was more labor intensive than Dorel is probably willing to pay Asians to manufacture. 

That being said, I've been through 4 Super Sixes and have gone back to the System every time.

ALSO....internal rear brake routing!....you can see the cable enter the head tube


----------



## funhog1

trauma-md said:


> The rear end is most definitely carbon. The observations of the rear end looking like the CAAD10 are definitely close, but this is the same rear triangle as the SuperX, including the appearance of the RD cable stop. The System Six (made in Bedford) was more labor intensive than Dorel is probably willing to pay Asians to manufacture.
> 
> That being said, I've been through 4 Super Sixes and have gone back to the System every time.
> 
> ALSO....internal rear brake routing!....you can see the cable enter the head tube


hard to say *definitely*.....

If anyone could pull it off, C-dale would. 
Check the differences between the frames BB's and ST's here: 

http://augustyna.pl/11/liquigas2/index.php?what=45

I've yet to see a BAMFF...

1. discontinued, taken away,
2. muss'd with
3. moved 1/2 way around the globe, 
4. plugged into a completely different production system.... 

...and come out *better*, profitable? 

K. Ray. Zee. 

.


----------



## CHL

Hi Guys:

The front end of that machine, especially the downtube to headtube junction appears carbon. I just can't see such a smooth flowing joint from two aluminum pieces that have been welded together. The back end of the machine, including the bottom bracket, appears to be aluminum. I base this on the shape of the bottom bracket shell. If you look at the picture that was posted on weight weenies, the diameter of the bottom bracket shell is minuscule comparted to the current Super Six. In fact, it looks at lot like the size of the bottom bracket shell found on the older Trek 5000 series that Lance made so famous. I just can't see Cannondale making a bottom bracket that small. We're talking about a company who has made its name in stiff drive trains and over side tubing.

The front end and the top tube look very nice. I just can't get on board with the Synapse rear end. I'm sure it will ride nicely, but the back end is just fugly, imho. Perhaps, I'm biased toward the hourglass seat stays that the CAAD4 through CAAD9 featured. Now those are SEXY!

c.


----------



## funhog1

It's an EVO


----------



## funhog1

Looks like Augustyna has been busted

ALL the pics of the EVO are 

gooooone. 

http://augustyna.pl/11/liquigas/index.php?what=58

We've just witnessed the S6 EVO get embargo'd

Ha!

Only a few shots still remain

a few shots still remain for now....


----------



## funhog1

Ok, 

Here's the deal

The S6 EVO HM has arrived. 

It's a trimmed down front triangle (near DT/HT) with internal brake routing that enters top of the right side of the HT and exits non drive TT/ST junction per usual. 

Rear end is Super X sans brake bosses--- tighter of course, BB looks like Super X, Rear Delta Looks *most* like a CAAD10

Photos seem to look like 27.2 seat pin. 

All previous pic's have been embargo'd. But it is a very sexy bike... much cleaner than a current S6... IMO and if it rides as good as a flash/superX

It may be a bit more on the BAMF side of the house. 

Deuces.


----------



## skleins

Nice little teaser campaign by Cannondale!

I notice the new alloy Caad 10 has that small bridging piece between the chainstays near the BB...a characteristic of some alloy/steel frames - funnily enough the Caad9 didn't have this - did anyone notice this piece on the Evo pics prior to them being pulled?

Bike looks stunning!

This is that bit I'm on about on the Caad10


----------



## tranzformer




----------



## ph0enix

http://www.augustyna.pl/11/liquigas/
http://www.augustyna.pl/11/liquigas2/
http://www.augustyna.pl/11/liquigas3/
http://www.augustyna.pl/11/liquigas4/


----------



## trauma-md

skleins said:


> Nice little teaser campaign by Cannondale!
> 
> I notice the new alloy Caad 10 has that small bridging piece between the chainstays near the BB...a characteristic of some alloy/steel frames - funnily enough the Caad9 didn't have this - did anyone notice this piece on the Evo pics prior to them being pulled?
> 
> Bike looks stunning!
> 
> This is that bit I'm on about on the Caad10


The SuperX has this as well...the rear is carbon.

I "most definitely" trust funhog on this one....


----------



## CHL

So is this a good direction for the road bike line or is Cannondale heading into pure garbage land? If those are pictures of the new Evo, then the bike looks to be nothing more than a "rebadged" Super X made for tackling roads instead of a steeple chase. 

It seems that every bike that Cannondale has introduced will mirror the shape of the CAAD10. Seems like cannabilizing from one line to another. Although, I speak only of esthetics and appearance. Perhaps the performance will justify this cross platform generalization.

chl


----------



## nick_s_africa

spinnekop said:


> Might this be the newly anticipated 2012 Evo frame?
> Spotted it amongst a bunch of pics taken over the past two week on Liquigas' training camp



Hey spinnekop - nice to see someone from the Hub and Pretoria here.


----------



## sjd5729

Has anyone considered that this is a test mule for something to ride in the spring classics/paris roubaix etc akin to those bikes developed or being developed by other manufacturers specifically for that sort of terrain? It would give cannondale a new line of bikes to sell without cannibalizing its current line up and makes a bit of sense that on such a frame they would use all the SAVE stuff from the CAAD and super-x bikes ...


----------



## kbwh

A new take on "the ultimate Roubaix & Ronde machine"?

Edit: Hadn't read sjd's post before I posted.


----------



## spinnekop

nick_s_africa said:


> Hey spinnekop - nice to see someone from the Hub and Pretoria here.



:thumbsup: 

Hey....another SAFFA!  
The ladies and gents on this forum tends to be a bit more about cycling and less about politics.


----------



## nick_s_africa

spinnekop said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey....another SAFFA!
> The ladies and gents on this forum tends to be a bit more about cycling and less about politics.



That is definitly ok with me - are you on the Cannondale MTBR sister forum as well?


----------



## Dan Gerous

CHL said:


> It seems that every bike that Cannondale has introduced will mirror the shape of the CAAD10.


Actually, it's the design language introduced with the Flash Mountain bike, the first bike designed by Peter Denk... Then they used some features of the Flash on the SuperX, CAAD10, Scalpel...


----------



## Duc Hunter

At first I was excited that this is he new Evo. Then I looked at it and it looks like a Carbon CAAD 10 or a Super X. I have decided that, if this is the Evo, I may be disappointed. Cannondale, even since the Doral purchase, has been about innovation and forward thinking design. This bike looks like a slight evolution vs a revolution. 

I love my 2009 SuperSix Hi-Mod, so much so that I even passed up a 2010 Ultimate frame to replace it. Mine has Red, Zipp Tubulars, Hologram Crank....so it is sweet. The increase in performance and lack of weight between my 2009 and the 2010 Ultimate was not enough to make me want to upgrade. Many people with my frame have felt the same way. The 2009 & 2010 SuperSix Hi-Mods were so good that a slight increase in performance wont do. 

Now if the bike we think is an Evo test frame is around 800g, rides as smooth and a Synapse or a Slice Hi-Mod over the bumps but is stiffer pedaling than the current SuperSix but a substantial amount it will definitely make me want to buy one even though it looks like a CAAD10. But I am not sure it will win over critics and customers when compared to its competition. 

I know Cannondale is more about function over form, and believe in that as well. They must sell lots of bikes though to grow, which enables them to continue to innovate and do all the things we love them for. Cannondale, with this bike, needs a bike step in form as well as function to win the hearts and minds of its customers over its competitors like Trek, Specialized, BMC, Cervelo, Giant, etc, I believe. I do not believe their bikes ARE better necessarily, but they are very different looking, more "modern looking, etc. A carbon CAAD 10 look-a-like may not do it. 

Of course, with their well know delivery problems, maybe it is better that they don't build a bike EVERYONE wants. Because they have not shown they can deliver bikes in a timely manner since they moved things to Asia, and this has hurt them in the market. 

Just my 2 cents, and since it was offered up for free.....take it for what it is worth...or what you paid for it. :idea:


----------



## tranzformer

Are we sure this is the new Evo and not a bike for the team to race on in the classics?


----------



## Dan Gerous

We are not sure of anything. It's a bike forum, people speculate. Personally, if the bike rides better and is lighter, I don't mind if it looks like a CAAD10 and less like what we are used to see from carbon frames... Functionality and performances are more important than looks IMO.


----------



## shotojs78

finally, this frame will be available in May- June here in Canada, 100% carbon


----------



## Duc Hunter

shotojs78 said:


> finally, this frame will be available in May- June here in Canada, 100% carbon


Cannondale has not even announced the Evo yet, or what it will be called. So which bike will be available May-June? Where did you hear this?


----------



## shotojs78

that bike.....

cannondale dealer











[/QUOTE]


----------



## roadie01

The right chainstain in the pic posted by Tranzformer is most definately aluminum. If you look at the cable stop it clearly shows welded aluminum. Compare that to the right side front cable stop and you can see the difference between a cable stop attached to carbon and an aluminum cable stop welded to an aluminum tube. 

Now the real question is will C'dale offer this frame or was it purpose built for a rider requiring custom sizing. We should all know by now that by far the largest expense in making carbon fiber frames besides engineering is making the mold. Which is why only manufactures using tube to tube construction offer custom carbon bikes. Even these "custom" bikes don't offer the same flexibility that can be had with a welded frame constructed on a jig. Using tube to tube construction requires molded joints be attached to carbon tubes, once the joint is molded the frame angles are set. With a welded frame you can tweek the angles.


----------



## shotojs78

anyway we know that cannondale will not do another sytem six version 2012!!

I think the next cannondale frame will be 100%% carbon.. my lbs told me that, the new bike available soon,


----------



## zamboni

shotojs78 said:


> anyway we know that cannondale will not do another sytem six version 2012!!
> 
> I think the next cannondale frame will be 100%% carbon.. my lbs told me that, the new bike available soon,


the current super six line up already had 100% carbon what are you referring to ?


----------



## metoou2

@shotojs78
What local bike shop??? We all have phones. Let us in on this secret.


----------



## shotojs78

zamboni said:


> the current super six line up already had 100% carbon what are you referring to ?



ah no, it just about... I dont think cannondale will do another ''system six'' I think the next generation, maybe the ''evo'' as you say, will be 100% carbon ?? no?...


----------



## trauma-md

roadie01 said:


> The right chainstain in the pic posted by Tranzformer is most definately aluminum. If you look at the cable stop it clearly shows welded aluminum. Compare that to the right side front cable stop and you can see the difference between a cable stop attached to carbon and an aluminum cable stop welded to an aluminum tube.


It is most definitely a full 100% carbon frame. Although it "appears" to be a welded cable stop, it is not. The rear triangle of this frame is the same as the full carbon SuperX cross frame. The cable stop is identical in appearance to my SuperX.

Unfortunately, no more System Six-like bikes coming.....sad....glad I still have mine


----------



## zamboni

Traumamd,

Same here still have my system six and that is my back up.


----------



## CHL

Hi traumamd:

You're probably in the best position to give us a full run down on this new bike, as it appears to be a "road tweaked" version of your Super X. Based on your Super X, how would you compare ito the curent Super Six HM? Based on what you have experienced on your Super X, do you think Cannondale is making the right move?

The front of the bike looks very attractive. However, I've never been a fan of the Synapse rear triangle, from an esthetics point of view.

chl


----------



## Dan Gerous

As it's rumored to be close to 700 grams, the Evo is certainly not a SystemSix alloy-carbon revival. Interesting article in Velonews about the first batch of frames to get the UCI frame approval stamp. They list the SuperSix Evo and mention it must be close to go into production.


----------



## krtassoc

*Brief video look at the new Evo*

At the 1:58 mark...the 2012 Cannondale Evo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syQo40NRUQk&feature=player_embedded#at=20


----------



## shotojs78

krtassoc said:


> At the 1:58 mark...the 2012 Cannondale Evo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syQo40NRUQk&feature=player_embedded#at=20


and who is the lucky one??


----------



## Wicked2006

I wonder if Cannondale will do the same as Specialized did for their new 2011 Venge and make a big debut of it. I'm kinda of anxious to see the Cannondale Evo!


----------



## Wicked2006

I'm anxious to see how this Evo's does at the Tour. It does look clean. The name is going to be Cannondale SuperSix Evo? How much will that frame be worth?


----------



## BadBoyNY

CHL said:


> Hi traumamd:
> 
> You're probably in the best position to give us a full run down on this new bike, as it appears to be a "road tweaked" version of your Super X. Based on your Super X, how would you compare ito the curent Super Six HM? Based on what you have experienced on your Super X, do you think Cannondale is making the right move?
> 
> The front of the bike looks very attractive. However, I've never been a fan of the Synapse rear triangle, from an esthetics point of view.
> 
> chl


Based on my experience with my SuperX , a pure road version will be awesome.


----------



## nathanbal

I think this will be a replacement for the Synapse.


----------



## metoou2

http://www.steephill.tv/2011/tour-of-flanders/photos/page-01/

2011 Tour of Flanders pre-ride pics
scroll down to pics no. 7 & 8, what is that bike that Daniel Oss is on? Is it a Synapse?


----------



## CHL

Yeah, it's a Synapse. I looked on the Cannondale website and although the paint scheme is slightly different, you can clearly make out the same shapes. Look at the videos of the Synapse at the build up to Paris Roubaix, it gives great shots of the Synapse.

One that site, it shows a guy that falls down, breaks his hip and has a heart attack. What is wrong with some of these guys. It's not a local century with easy roads, it's the Tour of Flanders. What nut head would ride that route without some serious preparation. Heck even the pros walk their bikes up some of these grades.

C.


----------



## metoou2

CHL said:


> Look at the videos of the Synapse at the build up to Paris Roubaix, it gives great shots of the Synapse.


what is the link for the video?


----------



## spinnekop

So? Any news yet? Can find no more pictures nowhere....

Big question is if the 'go public' in May at the Giro, when will be see the first production units hit the shelves? And of coarse at what price point will they come in???

I hate waiting.......


----------



## repro

I am really curious what Cannondale will hammer out here....the competition with venge, foil and not to forget the r5ca certainly up'ed their game...will 'dale be able to pull ahead?....also wondering why their not doing any aero frame....leaving aside whether there's any benefit or not....it certainly seems there's demand


----------



## krtassoc

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-del-trentino-2-hc/stage-2/photos/169851


----------



## Lil Dale

krtassoc said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-del-trentino-2-hc/stage-2/photos/169851


Thanks, that helps a lot.


----------



## krtassoc

http://www.cyclowired.jp/?q=node/56516


----------



## krtassoc

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/download/file.php?id=43027&mode=view


----------



## metoou2

2011 Trentino; Nibali is in the blue jersey. You have to look thru his team mates rear wheel (don't laugh) to see the chainstays. They look mighty thin! 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-del-trentino-2-hc/stage-2/photos/169843

2011 Trentino; other pics of Nibali 
stage 2
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-del-trentino-2-hc/stage-2/photos/169782

stage 3
http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-del-trentino-2-hc/stage-3/photos/170068


----------



## krtassoc

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-del-trentino-2-hc/stage-4/photos/170181

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-del-trentino-2-hc/stage-4/photos/170185

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-del-trentino-2-hc/stage-4/photos/170180


----------



## krtassoc

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-del-trentino-2-hc/stage-4/photos/170181

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-del-trentino-2-hc/stage-4/photos/170185

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-del-trentino-2-hc/stage-4/photos/170180


----------



## shotojs78

the paint is great


----------



## krtassoc

http://www.bettiniphoto.net/index.php?&function=race&subcateg=3699


----------



## krtassoc

http://www.bettiniphoto.net/index.php?&function=race&subcateg=3699


----------



## krtassoc

'Evo' video! http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/videogallery/176-cannondale/3031-2012-cannondale-supersix-evo.html


----------



## Ultrasaurus

krtassoc said:


> 'Evo' video! http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/videogallery/176-cannondale/3031-2012-cannondale-supersix-evo.html


Nice! That definitely says Supersix so it's no replacement for the Synapse. My Cannondale Midwest rep was hinting at the Evo quite a bit, so it's cool to see some video finally as opposed to spy photos.


----------



## Devastator

krtassoc said:


> 'Evo' video! http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/videogallery/176-cannondale/3031-2012-cannondale-supersix-evo.html


Wow that looks awesome, it looks like they are goin back to the super thin seatstays like the 09 Super.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Head tube looks a mile high. Have they geared it for a more upright position? 

Nice looking bike though.. super skinny tubes!


----------



## shotojs78

tranzformer said:


>


if you look this picture vs the other evo super six with Nibali, the paint is not exactky the same.... on the picture here, there is a ''liquigas'' on top tube and the other one is ''EVO'' on top tube...


----------



## Dan Gerous

But you clearly see they only slapped a Liquigas sticker over the Evo...

As for the headtube length, it should stay about the same as current Supers, Nibali is on a 56 or 58 which have longer headtubes than the typically photgraphed 54...


----------



## metoou2

shotojs78 said:


> if you look this picture vs the other evo super six with Nibali, the paint is not exactky the same.... on the picture here, there is a ''liquigas'' on top tube and the other one is ''EVO'' on top tube...


yes a 'Liquigas' sticker on the top tube and some sort of white tape over the 'EVO' on the fork tips. Viva la EVO !............I just think those chain stays are fugly.


----------



## sjd5729

metoou2 said:


> yes a 'Liquigas' sticker on the top tube and some sort of white tape over the 'EVO' on the fork tips. Viva la EVO !............I just think those chain stays are fugly.


I'm with you on the SAVE chainstays but have another look at the video - it doesn't look like the stays on the EVO are squashed flat in the middle - they seem rather similar to the current ss stays - perhaps not as tall but the top edge seems straight and flat. What do you reckon?


----------



## metoou2

sjd5729 said:


> I'm with you on the SAVE chainstays but have another look at the video - it doesn't look like the stays on the EVO are squashed flat in the middle - they seem rather similar to the current ss stays - perhaps not as tall but the top edge seems straight and flat. What do you reckon?


You're right, the stays in the video aren't as squashed. Maybe there are a few versions (prototypes) floating around. Now let's see which one makes it into production. I hope they didn't save the S.A.V.E.


----------



## trauma-md

Pretty simple, really.

CAAD10 + Carbon = EVO

(even the fork)


----------



## metoou2

And speaking of other 'fugly' features.........top tube pinches flat, wraps around a 'skinny' seat tube and becomes the seat stays. That intersection is *not* attractive. The thin seat stays from the past *do* look good however. 
Also a beefy top & down tube mated to a 27.2 I. D. seat tube just looks out of place. Ya I know, Peter Denk yadda, yadda. Someone please speak to that seat tube / top tube intersection and explain it from an engineering stand point. 
I really like Cannondale road bikes, its all I have ever owned..........I just hope my 2011 Super Six hi-mod lasts past this EVO era.


----------



## Greenduck

If those chainstays will be on the 2012 SuperSix I'm glad I got a 2011 SuperSix!


----------



## Dan Gerous

metoou2 said:


> And speaking of other 'fugly' features.........top tube pinches flat, wraps around a 'skinny' seat tube and becomes the seat stays. That intersection is *not* attractive. The thin seat stays from the past *do* look good however.
> Also a beefy top & down tube mated to a 27.2 I. D. seat tube just looks out of place. Ya I know, Peter Denk yadda, yadda. Someone please speak to that seat tube / top tube intersection and explain it from an engineering stand point.
> I really like Cannondale road bikes, its all I have ever owned..........I just hope my 2011 Super Six hi-mod lasts past this EVO era.


You guys are funny, judging a bike that you have only seen in crappy spy-style pictures? If it rides better and is lighter than the current SuperSix, who cares if it looks like a CAAD 10? I'll wait to try it before I judge it but considering those so-called ugly features efficiency to improve the ride on the Flash and the SuperX, I'm pretty sure I'd trade my 2010 SuperSix for the Evo in a pinch! The seatstays/seat tube/top tube shaping allows a stiffer area side to side and torsionally while keeping the ride comfy smooth.

Form follows function, that's one mentra that's common to pretty much the best designs in whatever products/architecture... And I actually enjoy the simple more classic lines in a market filled with trendy fashion-sweeps every company does these days. But when I ride my bike, I actually look ahead with a smile or a pain face when going hard, trendy lines or not.


----------



## trauma-md

Dan Gerous said:


> who cares if it looks like a CAAD 10?.


I don't care if it looks like CAAD10....sign me up! Just making simple observation...and there's more info to come....


----------



## metoou2

I buy Cannondale framesets. For $3,200.00 I want it all, form and function. At that price point everything matters (to me); performance, ride feel, overall quality, durability, tube shapes, classical form (no drop tube Specialized for me), paint scheme.............everything. 
I make compromises on my cheaper, sometimes second hand, throw away crit frames. When I'm buying the top model offered by a company it has to have it all. 
And yes we are squawking about a bike seen in spy shots / videos...........it will be a good laugh if something entirely different comes to market.


----------



## Dan Gerous

And who knows, the current SuperSix could very well stick around. They might become the second tier frames of the line, drop in price...


----------



## krtassoc

http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/photo-gallery/category/488-cannondale-supersix-evo-2012.html


----------



## fernandok

I sincerelly din't like the Super Caad Evo, the bike can be light, stiff, but is the ugliest Supersix I´ve seen.


----------



## Brentos

I too am not too fond of the look of the Flash, SuperX, and CAAD 10. This is coming from someone who owns both a Flash and CAAD10. And I'm afraid it may have to be an "aero" design to be really successful in the current and future marketplace. Many of the new aero designs do have a real, tangible, benefit.

I can truly say that at least on the Flash...the design truly speaks to the "vertically compliant yet laterally stiff" goal. The frame form really does work, it rides like a softail, yet has very, very, little lateral movement. The CAAD 10 seems to meet this goal better than any other aluminum frame I've ridden, but not to the degree of the Flash.

It seems as though Cannondale is the only remaining big brand that has frame form designed by engineers rather than "industrial designers". Most of the bigger brands have a frame "designed" by designers, then engineers try to make the form work as best they can.

Kudos to Cannondale for recognizing the ride comes before the look to those who put in big time on a bike.


----------



## shotojs78

fernandok said:


> I sincerelly din't like the Super Caad Evo, the bike can be light, stiff, but is the ugliest Supersix I´ve seen.



cool, one more for us.. 

and some internal cable routing


----------



## prunepit

I'm liking what I'm seeing.Glad I cancelled my order for the 2011 SS after they couldnt deliver it.I'll get an early order in for the Evo if I like the paint scheme.


----------



## krtassoc

https://www.cyclowired.jp/sites/default/files/images/2011/04/25/liege201123.jpg


----------



## clnr

The Evo will be officially launched in Italy at the start of the giro.


----------



## zamboni

Is that mean end of Super Six era?


----------



## sjd5729

I must say I'm also liking what I'm seeing. The bottom bracket area and tube sizing looks particularly interesting - cannondale making something smaller rather than oversize?! That's gotta be a first!


----------



## clnr

Keep an eye here later today. Launch event has started.

Edit:
Frame is 695 grams!
Swedish cycle magazine Kadens is live reporting from the event: http://www.kadens.se/blogs/rytz/index.htm (in swedish)


----------



## spinnekop

Check it out!!!!!

This is puuuuuurrrrrddddyyy!!!!!!
"Dear Santa......."

Now another 2 years before it hits South Africa.......


----------



## clnr

More info:
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cannondale-supersix-evo-2012-introducing-the-695g-frame-30125


----------



## spinnekop

A very nice writeup on some of the characteristics of the frame:
http://road.cc/conte...persix-evo-2012


----------



## Dan Gerous

I sooooo want one! :yesnod:


----------



## prunepit

Very nice. Very light. Like the team colors but that black one is pretty nice as well,hmmm.


----------



## Devastator

Dan Gerous said:


> I sooooo want one! :yesnod:


Thats so sexy, the team one has special sram red green levers? And the matte looks badass with those im guessing R sys SLRs.


----------



## twiggy

I like it... Classy, clean, retro look...although it doesn't *look* as stiff as the current SS...


----------



## Greenduck

The team version looks great. Always been a fan of the green in the team color schemes. But I do not like the chainstays. Too thin for my taste regarding design and looks.


----------



## krtassoc

http://www.kadens.se/blogs/rytz/index.htm


----------



## squareslinky

Some of the pictures show back brake internal routing only and in a couple of them I see this: 









Are there 2 new frames?


----------



## spinnekop

That is for the Di2 Electric stuff from Shimano.......normal cables will run on the outside!


----------



## alanw2007

Write-up on BikeRadar

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cannondale-supersix-evo-construction-details-30139

Veeeerrryy tempting!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I'm kinda disappointed they didn't do all internal cables for the bike.. An integrated chain stay sensor would have been nice too.


----------



## Dan Gerous

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I'm kinda disappointed they didn't do all internal cables for the bike.. An integrated chain stay sensor would have been nice too.


I prefer cables outside personnaly, easier to work on... and I don't need a chainstay sensor so dont add it's weight!


----------



## cryoplasm

The technical features of the frame trumps lack of internal routing by far.


----------



## thekidd

just think if it wins the Giro right out of the gate on Saturday , people will really be scratching and banging their heads:mad2:


----------



## Cinelli 82220

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I'm kinda disappointed they didn't do all internal cables for the bike.. An integrated chain stay sensor would have been nice too.


Weird routing for the rear derailleur cable. 
Never mind, the caption said RD but pics show the RD cable is external. 










Rest of the article: https://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/cannondale-supersix-evo-construction-details-30139


----------



## cryoplasm

That should read Rear Brake cable not Rear Derailleur cable. There are a number of errors in that article.


----------



## prunepit

I put a call in to my lbs to see if there taking orders yet,haven't heard back yet


----------



## repro

Think the real questions are a) price b) timing, from the articles i got a) 4,300 Euros for entry version b) June but some say end of year....any insights?


----------



## thekidd

cool write up by Patrick Brady on the EVO http://www.pelotonmagazine.com/Goods/content/11/590/Introducing-the-Cannondale-SuperSix-EVO


----------



## trauma-md

Available very soon....


----------



## CHL

Just a silly question but is the bike called the EVO or the Super Six EVO? Some pictures just show EVO while I've seen other with the bike clearly carrying the is the Supe Six decal on the chain stay.

I have always like a white painted bike but the charcoal gray with white decals absolutely looks fantastic. If Cannondale resolves its production/delivery issues, it should return to prominence, at least with some of us who have gone through warranty replacement process.

chl


----------



## Greenduck

According to the Danish Cannondale site it's called the SuperSix EVO: http://www.cannondale.com/dnk/2011/bikes/road/elite-road/supersix-evo


----------



## repro

US page as well supersix evo http://www.cannondale.com/supersixevo


----------



## njleach

thekidd said:


> just think if it wins the Giro right out of the gate on Saturday , people will really be scratching and banging their heads:mad2:


unfortunately venge 1-2 in stage 2  we'll see what happens when we get to the mountains!


----------



## aengbretson

njleach said:


> unfortunately venge 1-2 in stage 2  we'll see what happens when we get to the mountains!


Lampre rides Wilier?


----------



## MarkZeus

Glad I waited 3 years to upgrade my 08 super. The new supersix evo have lugs too  http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...ailed-look-at-cannondales-supersix-evo_171341


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

The SRAM Red equipped Evo in white looks sick... I so want..


----------



## njleach

aengbretson said:


> Lampre rides Wilier?


my apologies :blush2: took out stage 1 with pinotti and cav obviously second stage 2

RIP wouter


----------



## Wicked2006

The Evo looks so awesome. My 2011 Super Six is old news now. Good news is I will be demoing a Evo next week as the Cannondale truck rolls into my LBS for the Tour of California. Should be a great time.


----------



## Berry

*Nibali not Opting to Ride the EVO?*

Do any of you guys find it as puzzling as I do that Nibali rode his new EVO in stage 2 of the Giro but hasn't touched it at all for the last several stages, opting instead for his old SuperSix Hi-MOD? If it really is a superior bike, then why isn't he riding it? Something doesn't add up here.

Nibali Stage 2: http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-ditalia-his/stage-2/photos/172789

Nibali Stage 9: http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/giro-ditalia-his/stage-9/photos/173837


----------



## shotojs78

Berry said:


> *If it really is a superior bike, then why isn't he riding it*? Something doesn't add up here.
> 
> [/url]


pretty funny your question.. not??


----------



## CHL

It's quite simple. Perhaps Nibali prefers the ride and feel of the Super Six HM over the EVO. Just because a rider prefers a certain bike over another, doesn't really mean that it's a better bike. Nibali rode the 2007 Giro on the Super Six, while his captain (Di Luca) rode the System Six. When questioned on the matter, Di Luca said that he prefered to ride a bike, with wich he was familiar.

The EVO goes against the common wisom of our time. Carbon bikes have large tubes to provide stiffness and strength. So when we see this EVO with tubes that have the size of those of my CAAD2, naturally we become skeptical of Cannondale's claims. 

I'm hopeful that our colleauge Wicked2006 has a chance to ride the EVO. Since he races, he should provide insightful feedback on Cannondale's new flagship.

CHL


----------



## krtassoc

Early problems with Supersix EvO?

http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicycles/45-cannondale/3163-2012-cannondale-evo-early-problems-.html


----------



## nathanbal

krtassoc said:


> Early problems with Supersix EvO?
> 
> http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicycles/45-cannondale/3163-2012-cannondale-evo-early-problems-.html


whilst its not out of the question, the article doesnt provide a lot of evidence to back up the claim. it was an important stage - i would think that nibali and co wanted something that they knew and trusted.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Maybe they ran out of slugs to make them hit the UCI weight limit...


----------



## Bad Ronald

I'd say it boils down to superstition and pressure. He had the weight of the Italian people on his shoulders! Only a few of the other guys on the team have the bike and they have been riding them. 

Here's a pic of Ted King at the TOC on his...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/6th-amgen-tour-of-california-2-hc/stage-2/photos/174168


----------



## ainsy

Peter Sagen finished second on the stage still on the 2011 SS. Be interesting to see the spread of frames used in the team on TOC.


----------



## krtassoc

Cannondale statement...'no' technical problems with Supersix Evo: http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/bicyc...ale-supersix-evo-2012-total-reliability-.html


----------



## shotojs78

hi, okay about the evo... just because Nibali and others dont use everyday the new EVO... some think the bike is not reliable , or as good as super six HM is..

so here.. last comment on the evo by Ted King :''I am loving my SuperSix EVO'' so now are you comforted????


----------



## shotojs78

some pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rubbersoul

looks good to me


----------



## zamboni

Watch the race on Versus and I don't think Sagan is riding the new Evo at Tour of CA.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Only Ted King rides the Evo in the Tour of California. Sagan, Oss and the others are all on the stock 2011 SuperSix.


----------



## krtassoc

"...At the Cannondale launch we heard nothing but rave reviews of the SuperSix EVO, but at times, from the seated position, we found the frame felt slightly sluggish. This is puzzling. The bike is razor sharp on descents, and passes the head-tube slap test with flying colors; likewise, when you stand up you can't feel any pedaling flex. But still, at times it felt slightly sluggish to us.

We put this to Cannondale’s vice president of R&D, Chris Peck, and with candor he admitted he'd had similar feedback from Vincenzo Nibali of Liquigas-Cannondale. Apparently, at the previous evening’s dinner Nibali had confided to him that the EVO felt slower than his old bike, but that he also felt fresher at the end of rides on the new machine.

Peck had an explanation for Nibali, and it may translate to us as well. “Think of how a tire feels with 140psi in it,” he said. “Compared to a tire with 90psi it feels faster — but it’s not.” That's because at 140psi you feel every pebble on the road, while at 90psi the tire absorbs impacts and rolls faster. Peck says the sluggish feeling is likely the Speed Save design working; by absorbing bumps rather than deflecting, it actually makes the bike faster..."

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...evo-first-ride-30194?CPN=RSS&SOURCE=BRGENHOME


----------



## shotojs78

2 pics
the beat box.. really smaller than super si HM (almost the same than caad 9)

and the top tube is not round....??


----------



## Duc Hunter

Order placed for and EVO Ultimate. Looks like July delivery. Can't wait. Should be leaps and bounds better than my 09 SS. The last of the USA mad SS's I might add.


----------



## zamboni

Duc hunter, 

Keep us posted on the new EVO vs 09 SS6.


----------



## zosocane

Dan Gerous said:


> Only Ted King rides the Evo in the Tour of California. Sagan, Oss and the others are all on the stock 2011 SuperSix.


Roger that. And in the Giro, Nibali is riding a 2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod, not the EVO. I noticed today on the stage to Zoncolan that one of the Liquigas riders was on a 2010 SuperSix Hi-Mod, judging from the paint scheme.


----------



## 88 rex

Duc Hunter said:


> Order placed for and EVO Ultimate. Looks like July delivery. Can't wait. Should be leaps and bounds better than my 09 SS. The last of the USA mad SS's I might add.




You keeping the SS?


----------



## Duc Hunter

88 rex said:


> You keeping the SS?


Most likely as I bought it on close out and it was the last 58 in the USA at the time, which makes it literally just about the last USA made Supersix there is. It is slightly small for me, though I made it work with a setback seat post. I am moving back to my usual 60 for my Evo.


----------



## AvantDale

The owner of my lbs is getting one for sure...so I might come up on a S6 HM.


----------



## Duc Hunter

I am curious to hear why all of the riders in both the Giro and the ATOC "chose," after a day or 2 max on their EVO's, to ride their old SuperSix's. Even Ted King did not appear to be riding his EVO after 1 day with it, though pictures of the Liquigas riders on their steeds has been harder to come by than I thought. All the reasons discussed in this thread are plausible......especially riders being picky......but not ALL of the riders in BOTH stage races going on. 

Usually are 3 categories of riders, 1) their are a few very picky ones who need a lot of time to get to know a new bike (usually top GC men, who can dictate the bike they ride), 2) there are others who want to jump on the latest thing regardless, & 3) there are the ones who are told to ride a new bike by the sponsors for testing/marketing in a race. Usually category 3 riders are domestique's, and as such the slight change in performance of a new bike or near-production prototype, wont drastically effect the teams performance. Forcing them to ride it though will give the manufacturer very useful data from a racing environment (something that cannot be simulated). 

Given it was just "released" I would think Cannondale would want the PR and the racing data. "Just one of those things that makes you go hmmmmmm...."

I still cant wait to get mine.


----------



## zamboni

Can't wait to hear the verdict on 2012 SS6 Evo, based on ToCA most riders still prefered the old version anyone figured this out?


----------



## Bad Ronald

Only a very select few have received the frame. The bike will be used more in future races as the riders have the opportunity to spend more time on the EVO. It is easier to get a smoker to go cold turkey than it is to get a pro cyclist to switch his frame mid season!


----------



## njleach

Bad Ronald said:


> Only a very select few have received the frame. The bike will be used more in future races as the riders have the opportunity to spend more time on the EVO. It is easier to get a smoker to go cold turkey than it is to get a pro cyclist to switch his frame mid season!


Cavendish, Goss et al didn't seem to have trouble moving over to the venge?

Until we hear more about this issue of the bike feeling 'slow' and whether it will require a redesign of the frame etc... no wonder the riders are choosing to remain on bikes that feel 'faster' even though in reality they may not be


----------



## shotojs78

I think nibali is using the new cannondale slice in the last stage , the paint seems to be like the new evo liquigas


----------



## Dan Gerous

Yep, check the hidden front brake, the upper portion of the seat tube, this was a brand new Slice.


----------



## shotojs78

on the dauphine, Basso rides the EVO


----------



## Duc Hunter

For all the wining here that the was a problem with the evo because no one rode it at the Giro or ATOC for more than a day, watch the Dauphine. Looks like most of the team was on them today. My guess, the bike was too new for the Giro squad to train on long enough to be comfy, but the Dauphine squad was training on them to get comfortable while the Giro was going. By the Tour the whole team should be on them, and I will be on mine by mid Tour.


----------



## CHL

Duc Hunter said:


> For all the wining here that the was a problem with the evo because no one rode it at the Giro or ATOC for more than a day, watch the Dauphine. Looks like most of the team was on them today. My guess, the bike was too new for the Giro squad to train on long enough to be comfy, but the Dauphine squad was training on them to get comfortable while the Giro was going. By the Tour the whole team should be on them, and I will be on mine by mid Tour.


Then you will also be looking at the rear wheel of my CAAD9 or my SS6 HM! My CAAD4 would make mince meat of that EVO POS!!!

Just trying to antagonize you. I think you have it right. Most riders didn't log enough miles on their EVOs to be comfortable while the three week long Giro, which was probably a big target for Liquigas as the team is Italian. Let us know how the monster rides when it arrives next month.

chl


----------



## Duc Hunter

CHL said:


> Then you will also be looking at the rear wheel of my CAAD9 or my SS6 HM! My CAAD4 would make mince meat of that EVO POS!!!
> 
> Just trying to antagonize you. I think you have it right. Most riders didn't log enough miles on their EVOs to be comfortable while the three week long Giro, which was probably a big target for Liquigas as the team is Italian. Let us know how the monster rides when it arrives next month.
> 
> chl


I will see your whimsy CAAD 4 and raise you a 1998 Saeco CAAD 3 Team bike, which I have in my quiver. When I want to know what year the penny's I am riding over I choose that as my steed.  Compliance, who needs it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Berry

Well... one thing is for sure, Peloton Magazine loves the EVO: "...the rear wheel continued to kiss the pavement with all the fervor of two teens in their first embrace." 

http://www.pelotonmagazine.com/Goods/content/11/692/Cannondale-SuperSix-EVO-First-Ride


----------



## njleach

Berry said:


> Well... one thing is for sure, Peloton Magazine loves the EVO: "...the rear wheel continued to kiss the pavement with all the fervor of two teens in their first embrace."
> 
> http://www.pelotonmagazine.com/Goods/content/11/692/Cannondale-SuperSix-EVO-First-Ride


Interesting however they mention:



> When I got on the bike I immediately noticed how light it was and then reminded myself how the build was just straight SRAM Red (which I know is the lightest group on the market) with Mavic R-Sys wheels, carbon bar and aluminum stem.


However their version comes with Hollowgram SISL cranks vs the retail version which comes with sram red cranks. Personally I think this was a big omission on Cannondale's part as every other evo model comes with Hollowgram cranks - and if they feel the need to put them on for journalists why not give them to their customers as standard?


----------



## Dan Gerous

njleach said:


> Interesting however they mention:
> 
> 
> 
> However their version comes with Hollowgram SISL cranks vs the retail version which comes with sram red cranks. Personally I think this was a big omission on Cannondale's part as every other evo model comes with Hollowgram cranks - and if they feel the need to put them on for journalists why not give them to their customers as standard?


Because SRAM Red cranks are practically free for Cannondale compared to Hollowgrams, they put the Red on the consumer model to meet a certain price point... and while the Hollowgrams are the king of cranks, the Red isn't bad at all... You could say the same for the wheels, if the R-SYS are lighter and better compared to Ksyrium Elites, why not sell the bike with them? Because the price would be higher...


----------



## njleach

Dan Gerous said:


> Because SRAM Red cranks are practically free for Cannondale compared to Hollowgrams, they put the Red on the consumer model to meet a certain price point... and while the Hollowgrams are the king of cranks, the Red isn't bad at all... You could say the same for the wheels, if the R-SYS are lighter and better compared to Ksyrium Elites, why not sell the bike with them? Because the price would be higher...


I know where you're coming from, but this 'consumer model to meet a certain price point' is still MSRP US$5,500 - it's not like we're talking small change here, and I wonder how much more (if any) it costs cannondale to produce its own crankset vs rebrand one it has to acquire from SRAM?

I am just querying why Cannondale, when providing the 'SRAM Red' model to journalists for review, feel the need to swap out the crankset from those they provide retail. If the SRAM Red 'isn't bad at all' then why not leave it as is and let the journalist actually test the bike that thousands of people will actually be purchasing & riding?

Peloton magazine should have picked up that it wasn't just the 'straight SRAM Red' version they were on. A reader of the magazine purchasing the evo SRAM Red would get a heavier crankset, arguably not as much stiffness and therefore a different ride quality to that portrayed by the journalist...

I would have liked to see the SISL cranks on the whole Evo range, not just all bar the SRAM red version as I think we can all agree that the SISL cranks are the best cranks currently available.


----------



## Duc Hunter

Maybe they did it because that is all they had. There are VERY few Evo's to go around. Mine is slated for a July 15 delivery, and is suppose to be part of the first production batch. Let's not also forget that the SI Cranks are what, $1k with a Ceramic bottom bracket? How much are the SRAM Red's? $5,500 is not cheap, but what other bikes is in the EVO's performance class at that price point?


----------



## nathanbal

$5500 is cheap compared to the what is now the "high end". Its basically an entry level now! The team bike is what, $10,000?


----------



## shotojs78

*according to peloton magazine*: ''Every member of Team Liquigas-Cannondale will be riding Cannondale’s newest innovative road bike, the SuperSix EVO. Featuring a BallisTec carbon construction, the SuperSix EVO frame weighs only 695 grams, making it the most efficient road bike ever designed.


----------



## asad137

shotojs78 said:


> the SuperSix EVO frame weighs only 695 grams, making it the most efficient road bike ever designed.


 I think Peloton needs to look up the meaning of the word "efficient".

Asad


----------



## supersixevo

Hello guys, new on the forums, here is mine. just got it in today. tipped the scale at a 14.7 pounds as you see it on the picture and 14.2 pounds without the pedals and bottle cages. amazing!!!


----------



## pedalingsquares

Lucky guy, Is the black portion of the paint nude carbon? Also the black model in the back ground, is that model painted black or nude carbon.

Let us know when you get some time on it and give us a review:23::23:


----------



## cryoplasm

The mech looks exhausted


----------



## supersixevo

Hello again. The paint is glossy and neither are naked carbon.


----------



## zsir

supersixevo said:


> Hello guys, new on the forums, here is mine. just got it in today. tipped the scale at a 14.7 pounds as you see it on the picture and 14.2 pounds without the pedals and bottle cages. amazing!!!


so you took it home in the rain and on that carrier?


----------



## 88 rex

Why does someone in Florida need a lightweight climbing bike? 

 I kid of course. Very nice bike!


----------



## CHL

Cycling News and Bike Radar mentioned that the rear drop outs of the EVO are hollow. I just couldn't make out the details on the pictures they had posted. Does this mean that the clamping area of the drop out is hollow? 

I believe that they managed to obtain a modest weight reduction but what does this mean in terms of durability? I just had to replace my EC90SLX fork because the drop outs were starting to look "funky" and I don't want to risk a face plant.


----------



## Duc Hunter

supersixevo said:


> Hello again. The paint is glossy and neither are naked carbon.


Sweet bike! What city in Fl is your dealer in? Mine was suppose to be part of the first shipment and is still slated for a July 15 delivery.


----------



## supersixevo

Duc Hunter said:


> Sweet bike! What city in Fl is your dealer in? Mine was suppose to be part of the first shipment and is still slated for a July 15 delivery.


Thanks, Sun Cycling Center in Hialeah Florida.


> so you took it home in the rain and on that carrier?


Yes, The carrier has served me great so far. I have done many trips of 6 hours highway non stop driving at over 90 mph. So yes, the carrier is reliable 



> Why does someone in Florida need a lightweight climbing bike?
> 
> I kid of course. Very nice bike!


 lol Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## shotojs78

basso's super six evo

wow.. look his seat post: http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...djustable-seatposts-and-funky-graphics/180520

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features...djustable-seatposts-and-funky-graphics/180519


----------



## Duc Hunter

Has anyone seen a 58 or 60 EVO delivered? Every where I look they are all 56cm and under. 

I WANT MY 60! I keep looking at a 56 in a local shop and drooling.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

Do want.... to try that seatpost. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger H

Nice!


----------



## twiggy

Has anyone seen the gloss Black and Green Evo w/Sram Red in person?? I'm thinking about ordering one but I'm curious as to what it looks like in person before ordering it over the white one....


----------



## Duc Hunter

twiggy said:


> Has anyone seen the gloss Black and Green Evo w/Sram Red in person?? I'm thinking about ordering one but I'm curious as to what it looks like in person before ordering it over the white one....


It looks stunning. There is a 56 in my local shop that I have been wanting bad! I need a 60 though, and my Ultimate has been on order for ages. Anyway, the B/G EVO looks great!


----------



## squareslinky

twiggy said:


> Has anyone seen the gloss Black and Green Evo w/Sram Red in person?? I'm thinking about ordering one but I'm curious as to what it looks like in person before ordering it over the white one....


There is a pic of one in this article from bikerumor. The other parts of the article might peak your interest as well. 2012 Cannondale Road & Cyclocross Bikes – Weights, Photos, Details - Bike Rumor


----------

